# bb shooters



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

So this may be a real newbie question. Is the BB short hand for ball bearings or is it referring to the .177 caliber BB'S that my kids shoot from The Red Rider?

Thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yes to all your questions. across the pond, b.b.'s are referred to as ball bearings, while here in america- we refer to b.b.'s as the .177 shot we use in b.b. guns. well . . . thats what ive come to know since being on here.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah I tend to think of them as the bb's from the bb guns...177 cal.

And speaking of them...I made one some time ago that was OTT. Man the sucker gave some nasty hand slaps. Well I made a new one TTF. I was shooting it last night and I love that thing!!! No more hand slaps!! Also I would get some crazy misfires from it. I assumed it was because of my tiny pouch. The pouch is so small it's kinda hard to hold and I didn't have anything good to make a small hole in the pouch for the bb to sit in. My solution (which worked out wonderful) I put the bb in the pouch and closed the pouch around it (as if I was going to shoot it). Then I took one of my clamps and clamped the pouch (with bb inside) really really hard. Let it sit overnight and now my pouch has perfect bb sized indenst to load the bb in when shooting. I must have shot over 100 shots with it and not one misfire!!!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Uban Fisher. Wetting down the leather is very helpful for molding it as well.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Ft/Lbs...Great idea! I was thinking of doing it with my bigger shooters. The little indent made such a big difference I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

thanks for the replys


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Dan Hoopes said:


> thanks for the replys


As you can see Dan, we get real excited when we find something that works well!!

I hope you weren't too confused by all the different 'terminology' used... The Glossary at the top of the Newbie section is good to get some of the meanings sorted out...! If not sure, just ask!


----------



## Francosonny1120 (9 mo ago)

Bought a Daisy 880 a while ago for my 8 years old step daughter to use. She loves it and at 25 meters reliably hits 10-12 points. When. I tried it with 7.9gr pellets it has really nice groupings of about 1-2 cm. 

3 Best Airsoft Guns For Kids 2021


----------

